# Indian & Oklahoma Territory Druggists



## sparrow75 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've posted several times regarding the mess of bottles I've recently came across.  Well, here are 3 druggists that picked up while looking for some that other people on here were asking about.  

 Two are Indian Territory and one is Oklahoma Territory.  I did some quick research and Botlguy educated me a bit on them.  I'll likely sell these at some point (although the history of them are pretty cool), so I was wondering if anyone could assist me with an idea on what folks that collect these types would likely pay for these.  

 Thanks again, it's been a fun few days digging through this lady's bottles (she seeing if she has any more hutches).

 This one is embossed: Boston Wilson/Druggist/Oklahoma/City/O.T. (about 5 inches tall or more)


----------



## sparrow75 (Jun 20, 2013)

embossed: H.B. Campbell/Druggist/Purcell/I.T.


----------



## sparrow75 (Jun 20, 2013)

embossed: The Durant Drug Co./Durant. I.T.

 thanks again


----------



## sparrow75 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's a bit of history I quickly found on the H.B. Campbell bottle (assuming it's the right person):

 "H.B. Campbell

 Hugh â€œHuffâ€ Boling Campbell and his partner A. Raymond Farmer, established a drug store on the south side of Main Street in Purcell in November of 1887 (Figure 3). Huff Campbell was a brother-in-law of Simon Gavagan and worked as a pharmacist at Gavaganâ€™s drug store in Muskogee from May of 1883 until he entered into a partnership with Ray Farmer in the drug store in Purcell. Campbell bought Farmerâ€™s interest in the store in early 1890 and the establishment became known as H. B. Campbellâ€™s Drug Store.7

 Huff Campbell was born on March 18, 1854, in Morgan County, Alabama, a son of William and Eliza Campbell. Hughâ€™s father was born in Tennessee and moved to Somerville, Alabama, in about 1850 where he established a law office. Huff met his wife, Kate Hanning, when he was working for Simon Gavagan in Muskogee. Kate was a sister of Simonâ€™s wife, Josephine Hanning. Huff and Kate were married on October 18, 1887, at her home in Owensboro, Daviess County, Kentucky, and moved to Purcell shortly after their wedding.8

 Soon after opening the drug store in Purcell, Huff introduced â€œCampbellâ€™s Chill Tonic.â€ This product was claimed to be of his own formulation and available in multiple drug stores in the territory. The Chill Tonic was promoted more vigorously after Huffâ€™s brother, Alexander, became a partner in the store (Figure 4). A soda fountain was installed in the store in May of 1888.9

 In the summer months of 1894, Huff considered the possibility of purchasing the drug store interests of Ross Shackelford in his old home town of Muskogee. William Owen eventually bought Shackelfordâ€™s interest and Huff looked elsewhere for expansion opportunities.10 In March of 1895, Huff moved his frame building, located on the south side of Purcellâ€™s Main Street, into the street and began building a new brick structure in its place. He continued doing business in the street during construction of his new drug store space and moved into his new building in July of that year. Unfortunately, a fire in the business district of Purcell in November of 1895, destroyed his new store, forcing another building effort.11

 Huff was one of the early registered pharmacists in the Indian Territory. On October 18, 1904, he was issued pharmacist certificate number 44 by the newly created Indian Territory Board of Pharmacy.12 Unfortunately, his tenure as a licensed pharmacist was short-lived as he died a year later, on October 27, 1905. He was one of the pioneer town builders in Purcell, having served several terms as alderman. In 1906, his brother Alexander purchased the drug store interests of Huff and another brother, Leslie.13"


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2013)

The only Indian Territory to sell recently, it did rather well...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/DURANT-INDIAN-TERRITORY-Oklahoma-embossed-druggist-KELLER-KIMBRIEL-nice-/230976089335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c73f6cf7


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2013)

Some other Territory bottles but no meds from Oklahoma Territory...


----------



## sparrow75 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, that's good.  I didnt have any look finding past sales, except for a few hutches.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------

